
Google's Fuchsia OS Screenshots Are Out - secjet1
https://fuchsiatalks.com/2017/05/14/google-fuchsia-os-screenshots/
======
uwu
they were out for a while

another site with a pointless thick black border around the viewport

it feels like internet tunnel vision

